# Telefono inalambrico: Pilas inadecuadas (¡Boom!)



## Limbo

Buenas,

La historia es corta, tengo dos telefonos inalambricos en casa, se le acabaron las pilas a ambos al mismo tiempo (curioso ¿no?), le puse pilas nuevas y al cabo de unas horas, los telefonos comenzaron a pitar como si una mano fantasmagorica estubiera conectandolos y desconectandolos de la base, los mire y estaban repletos de algo blanco y pegajoso (no pensar mal ¬¬), tanto los telefonos como las bases. Aterrado, fui a comprar un nuevo telefono, y el hombre que me atendio me dijo que las pilas que utilizan estos telefonos no son las normales de ese tamaño  En fin, mirando las pilas, la unica diferencia que le veo es que en una indicaba 1,5V y en la otra 1,2V, pero al ser recargable ésta ultima, que yo sepa dan 1,2-1,5V segun su nivel de carga, entonces no entiendo el problema, ¿Algun alma caritativa es tan amable de descifrarme el problema?

Los telefonos que estan estropeados, ¿tienen solucion? Los he abierto y lo unico aparentemente con mal aspecto son las conexiones para que se cargen. Lo que no sé si la bateria o algun otro componente a podido salir dañado y seria una buena practica repararlos.

Gracias a todos.
Saludos!
*Edito:* Se me acaba de encender la bombilla  Hace unos dias me pregunte que porque los telefonos inalambricos necesitan ser cargados, si ya llevan pilas, a lo cual, con la unica diferencia que encontre entre las dos pilas, unas recargables y otras no, creo que se me ha resuelto la duda del porque necesitan ser cargados, ¿sera que lo que se cargan son las pilas y no la inexsistente bateria del telefono?(He abierto el telefono y no veo ningun tipo de componente parecido a una bateria)


----------



## Ferny

Hola

Lo que se cargan son las baterías o pilas, como quieras llamarlas. No tienen ningún tipo de batería dentro salvo esas. Si les pusiste unas pilas normales y de ahí los llevaste a la base, ahí tienes el porqué: las pilas normales NO son recargables, y reventaron. Debes usar baterías recargables.

De momento prueba limpiando los contactos y ponle unas baterías nuevas a ver si suena la flauta...

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

> De momento prueba limpiando los contactos y ponle unas baterías nuevas a ver si suena la flauta...


¿Que utilizo para limpiarlas?¿Alcohol? ¿O con agua simplemente?


----------



## Ferny

Alcohol isopropílico por ejemplo, pero si no usa el de la farmacia... se trata de quitarle la costra esa, aunque habría que ver si no es que se ha oxidado (eso no lo quita el alcohol...)


----------

